# NEED A LITTLE HELP



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Wondering If some one might be able to help me out. Going to Canada here shortly and was thinking about taking my fly rod with me. Never fished for pike with one, I know that I need to use steel leader but how do you go about setting it up.

Thanks
LB


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

First and formost, get a 10wt. I tryed my 5wt and had to chace a 3lb fish all over a bay. Also I make my own leaders and made on with no swivls. Just a snap on one end and a loop to connect to the line. I used about 7' of spider wider tied to the lead off the fly line. so it goes rod, fly line, 1' 80lb brade, 9' 20lb brade, wire leader, then fly. Colorful streamers worked the best with some flash. Also de-barb the hook, this makes hooking easier. When setting the hook pull the line as well as set the with the rod. These two things can help hook ups alot. Good luck with it. Smaller fish it can be fun and challenging. :beer:


----------



## LEGBAND (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Invector.For all your help. Will give it a try


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Just remember that they fight 10X what trout in rivers do. I spent some time in CO and fished trout in the Rio Grand and Canajos (think I spelled that rihgt). Pike on that 5wt. of mine was like trying to pull a semi trailer with a Geo. Good Luck.


----------

